
Achaemenid Shields Are a Puzzle - diodorus
https://bookandsword.com/2020/06/06/achaemenid-shields-are-a-puzzle/
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Maybe the answer is all of the above.

The Achaemenid empire was a massive empire, stretching from the Danube to the
Indus river, from the steppes of southern Russia in the north, to the Nubian
desert in the south. At its height, it probably ruled over 45% of the world's
population, something no empire has ever reached since.

There are 4 rivers systems that are the cradles of ancient civilization: Nile,
Tigris/Euphrates, Indus, Yellow. The Achaemenid empire controlled 3 of the 4
at its height: Nile, Tigris/Euphrates, Indus.

Such a vast empire, drew its military from all over. Many ethnic units fought
with their traditional weaponry. In addition, such a large army had it's
specialized units from the cavalry to the elite Immortals. Each were equipped
to maximize their effectiveness.

Thus, it is likely that all these types of shields were relatively common
depending on the battle. Perhaps different shields were used by different
soldiers in different configurations or battles or terrain.

One thing though. For all its might and power, the Achaemenid empire found
itself curiously vulnerable the Greek Hoplite and later the Macedonian
Phalanx. Such are the vagaries of history.

------
totalZero
The Achaemenid empire is known for having assimilated conquered cities into
itself without having destroyed their existing cultural and religious systems.

I'm just theorizing here, but it seems to me that conscription of local
military units into the empire's vast army would follow a similar tack,
whereby new soldiers are not stripped of their existing identity in the
process of becoming Persian soldiers. In light of such an attitude, a usable
but unusual shield or weapon belonging to a conscript would not necessarily be
worth replacing.

~~~
eternalban
That is how they are depicted in Takhteh Jamsheed (aka Persepolis). In the
first pic from the OP, you will note Persian soldiers have the flutted hats,
and the Medes have the round hat.

Apadanah depicts the procession of Nations that presented themselves at Spring
Soltice (Persian NoRouz literally "New Day") to the court, in their national
garb:

[https://media.gettyimages.com/photos/apadana-in-
persepolis-p...](https://media.gettyimages.com/photos/apadana-in-persepolis-
procession-of-the-delegations-of-the-vassal-of-picture-
id640265343?s=2048x2048)

~~~
eternalban
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f6/Xerxes_a...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f6/Xerxes_all_ethnicities.jpg)

